# Spayed but leaking teats???



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

*LEAKY BOOBS!!!*

As many of you know, Chyna got spayed back in Feb. Her last heat cycle was at the end of Dec, and i had noticed a false pregancy in the making. After her surgery i spoke with the doctor and he had confirmed my false pregancy theory.

her teats were firm and looked as tho they were filling with milk. now that she is all healed up her teats are starting to look less swollen but they are leaking milk! (i think) i woke up this morning to her blankets moist, and kenya sniffing chynas underbelly. i squeezed a nipple and milk came flowing out.

my questions is, is this normal when a dog has a false pregancy for the teats to leak? also, since she is now spayed, she should not continue to make milk right? thanks guys


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

My old buddy pete ysed to do push ups in the back of clas til his niples were super hard then he would squeeze them and lactate them....going to an all guys high school was weird LOL. Loved De La Salle though. Im sure this doesnt help at all but if his niples leaked and that wasnt too weird ...maybe its not weird for chyna either.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my brothers female had a fals pregnancy right before she got spayed. after her spay her teats were not swollen anymore but some of them are still saggy (she was spayed in december). to my knowledge nothing ever came out of them.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> My old buddy pete ysed to do push ups in the back of clas til his niples were super hard then he would squeeze them and lactate them....going to an all guys high school was weird LOL. Loved De La Salle though. Im sure this doesnt help at all but if his niples leaked and that wasnt too weird ...maybe its not weird for chyna either.


lmfao... that is HELLA weird in my opionion for a male to have lactating nipples... is it even physically possible for a man to produce milk? maybe he was secretly a woman... ever see his package? LMFAO



PeanutsMommy said:


> my brothers female had a fals pregnancy right before she got spayed. after her spay her teats were not swollen anymore but some of them are still saggy (she was spayed in december). to my knowledge nothing ever came out of them.


 her teats are starting to go back to normal. its just the bottom two that are a little full, idk i just thought it was odd for her to be leaking NOW two weeks after surgery...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

No comment....we both played water polo together though lol.....He would pee in the side of the pool deck then jump in the water, he thought it was gross to pee in the pool. Needless to say he started a fad and before everyone jumped in the would pee on the side of the pool LOL. crazy kids.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> No comment....we both played water polo together though lol.....He would pee in the side of the pool deck then jump in the water, he thought it was gross to pee in the pool. Needless to say he started a fad and before everyone jumped in the would pee on the side of the pool LOL. crazy kids.


lmfao.... ur a sick boy u know that lmfao.....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I went to an all guys highschool ....i got some stories that might make your toes curl LOL.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

we had a mixed breed that done the same thing and our vet said it was normal.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

we had a mixed breed that done the same thing and our vet said it was normal. our dog even went through a false labor.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

My parents black lab did that Last year.She was fine and back to normal about a week later.


----------

